# Suggestions and possible ways to relax during treatment???



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello FF

Today is Day 1 of my nasal spray!  

I had my pre- treatment appointment on friday just past and had a little emotional episode!    i freaked out when i had to have a scan that day. Nurse suggested it because i have never ever had one and realised i might have a little problem coping, considering i take about 3months after my letter for a smear test arrives, to actually book an appointment! I had a not so nice experience when i was very young so the thought of poking and prodding by a stranger, especially a male freaks me out. 

The nurse has said that they will probably have gas and air available for me for even with just the scans!

My nurse and consultant have told me i need to find ways to relax during these next lot of weeks. The nurse even suggested the possibility of stopping work now but unfortunately finances won't really allow that possibility although the idea was nice! 

So i am on the search for suggestions along with prices if talking about therapies! xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Tearful,

I swear by Yoga ( check though that you are allowed to do this during treatment )  If you have sky then channel 275 called Body in Balance shows some really good relaxation techniques, some are especially for beginners and even if you are not doing the actual yoga you could still do the breathing exercises which I swear by after a hectic day in work.

Apart from that there are lots of relaxation cd's you could try, someone on main NI girls thread mentioned a visualisation CD by Zita West, check out her website.

Im sure some of the others will have other ideas, hope this helps


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

I use a combination of accupuncture and reflexology.  Not sure if reflexology has any proven benefits in relation to IVF but it definitely helps me to relax.  I love it.


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Tearful
I know when I first had a vaginal scan 4 months after having my son, I really freaked out, and could not relax. The gynae put a load of lubricant on the scan probe and handed it to me and said I could insert it. Once it is inside you are 80% there. I see from the dates you sent this last month, I am not sure where you are in your fertility cycle now, but I wish you the best of luck


----------

